# Need help identifying mutations



## Caryrey02 (Aug 30, 2019)

I recently bought a whiteface cockatiel (male) which i have posted a picture of. The second picture shows both parents, white face is the male and the other bird is the female (is she a pied cockatiel ?). I know that besides my white face baby they had a pied baby, so the father would be a split pied ? Which mutation is the shown mother in the picture ? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes she is pied and for them to have a pied baby the dad has to be split to pied.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Are you sure that your baby is a male? The mom kinda looks cinnamon and I thought all opposite sex babies of cinnamon parents are cinnamon. 
We have a whiteface cinnamon pied male and all his female chicks are cinnamon.


----------



## Caryrey02 (Aug 30, 2019)

Well the breeder explained to me why the baby was a boy by the look under his wings and he is already singing a lot. So assuming he is a boy he would be a white face split pied ? He has streaks in his beak. What would be a good pairing for this baby ?


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

That depends on what kind of babies you are hoping to get but I'd wait until he is more than a year to breed. Mine is nearly 3 and still struggling to parent. We have lost a lot of babies because of him.

He is wf cinnamon pied split to pearl
His mate is a normal grey pearl split to pied
So all our female babies are cinnamon and our males grey but we have so far had (who survived to feathering) normal grey male, cinnamon female, pearled male, cinnamon pearl female and a cinnamon pied female.

If you want pied babies pair him a split to pied female.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm sorry, pair him with a visually pied female since he is split.


----------



## Caryrey02 (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks! I will try to find a split white face female since that is the type of mutation I like the most. Yes I will wait plenty before I tru to pair him


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

This is my male. And then my female and last years 4 babies, my female is the one preening one of the babies.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Then this is our only survivor this year and they won't be breeding again next year as my male is terrible and my female lays way too many eggs. (32 so far since march)
Not a great pic but she is cinnamon pied split to pearl


----------



## Caryrey02 (Aug 30, 2019)

She is beautiful


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Mom doesn't look cinnamon to me, but even if she is it doesn't matter. The inheritance rules for sex-linked mutations are complicated, but "opposite sex babies of cinnamon parents are cinnamon" isn't how it works  A girl only has to get the cinnamon gene from her father to be cinnamon, and if dad is visual cinnamon then all of his daughters will be cinnamon. But it doesn't work the same way with cinnamon hens and their sons. A cinnamon mother is required to get a cinnamon son, but dad also has to give the cinnamon gene to the son. If dad doesn't have the cinnamon gene, the cinnamon mother won't be having any cinnamon sons. 

There's a detailed explanation of how it works here: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-sexlinked.html


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

Good info!


----------



## Lingga Falk (Sep 17, 2019)

*Ask and help...*

Hallo, i am newbie here... Can you help me to identify my bird?


----------



## Abdul qadar (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi everyone can anyone help me to recognize my cockatiel mutation please. I have been told that he is pastel face silver pearl pied. Thanks


----------

